
New cybersecurity business model: Pay-per-phish - orenfalkowitz
https://www.axios.com/company-area-1-tries-breaking-up-overwhelming-cybersecurity-market-ab01cb23-9372-4037-b370-a32f03aefcf8.html
======
twothumbsup
Interesting, wonder what impact this model could have on the industry if it's
successful.

